

Our mobile planet - Isofarro
http://www.thinkwithgoogle.com/mobileplanet/en/

======
skarmklart
I used it as a source for an article I wrote on my company's web site
recently.

Very nifty to be able to pull up smartphone penetration in 18-29 age cohort in
Sweden, for instance.

